# RecipeDB - Lille Pale Ale



## petesbrew (30/7/08)

Lille Pale Ale  Ale - Belgian Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Brought this along to the HBG July Pizza Night.Not too sure on the amount of liquid yeast... amount shown is a guess.8-9-09:    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1.8 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.2 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.2 kg Weyermann Melanoidin    0.03 kg JWM Roast Barley       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 60mins)    10 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     200 ml White Labs WLP500 - Trappist Ale         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 21.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 19 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## petesbrew (8/9/08)

3rd place getter in Belgian French & Sour Ale category, in the NSW State Homebrew Comp 2008.

Woohoo!


----------



## Lachlan (8/9/08)

Well done Pete


----------



## petesbrew (8/9/08)

Lachlan said:


> Well done Pete


Cheers, Lachlan


----------



## petesbrew (15/3/12)

Revisiting an old recipe, with a few changes, using what's in stock.

Lille Belgian Pale Ale II

A ProMash Recipe Report
Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.90
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.260
Anticipated EBC: 18.5
Anticipated IBU: 28.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
41.3 2.44 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
50.9 3.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
3.4 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
3.4 0.20 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.033 69
0.5 0.03 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750
0.5 0.03 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 236
Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 4.60 27.0 60 min.
10.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 4.60 1.1 5 min.

Yeast
-----
White Labs WLP500 Trappist Ale


----------

